# Rallying @ Sherwood Pines - Nottinghamshire



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Various photos captured throughout this afternoons activites:










Arriving a bit early, we made time for some "Tap Tap Revenge" on the iPhone!

















About to get told off by the Marshalls..










A few classics came through first:




























"Now... what happens if I press......?!"


























Then a short sprint up the field before the next class came through..






































































































































Average photos. It was wet and cold. Spectating location wasn't fantastic either..

Good day out tho. :thumb::driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice pics Jim :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Some nice photos there :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They are great pics 

Really loving the mk3 escorts.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> They are great pics
> 
> Really loving the mk3 escorts.


What MK3 escort?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

There WAS a MK3 rallying about, but, photos didn't come out too great :thumb:

the above are MK2's


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

my mistake, thought they were mark 3's


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

some very nice photos there, what sort of shutter speeds were you using?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work Jim,

Wish i had made the effort to go down now!!

A great time of the year to be in the woods taking moving or still photos like this, with all those autum colours behind the cars.

top clicking!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great photos. Really like the close up of the black MK2 Escort, though the next pic of the Impreza looks like you half missed him:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

ClarkeG said:


> some very nice photos there, what sort of shutter speeds were you using?


It was left on Aperature priority, Clark - not too sure tbh! Was shooting between f.1.4 - 3.0.:thumb:



james_RScos said:


> Great work Jim,
> 
> Wish i had made the effort to go down now!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Hope you're doing ok.

Apart from the wind and rain, it was a good trip out.



ChrisJD said:


> Great photos. Really like the close up of the black MK2 Escort, though the next pic of the Impreza looks like you half missed him:thumb:


Maybe I did 

It has been cropped though. I thought it worked quite well.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time mate 

Like the " what happens if I press..." pic reminds me of me !

Baz


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Quality shots, love 'em!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics :thumb:
I wouldn't refer to the MK2's as classics I'd call them real rally cars  
The Rotary Powered car is mental, read a report on it recently, 230BHP from a 1.3 on carbs 

John


----------



## icenutter (Jan 2, 2007)

The yellow mk2 is my favourite one.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunning photos of the worlds best rally cars ever.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great pics there Jim :thumb:

Wish I'd known about this, I'd have gone down and snapped a few too.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

great pics... didn't know about this! or i'd have popped along!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

nice photos - some very atmospheric and give an idea of the 'atmosphere' of rally spectacting.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

